# AIMC or PMC! Please Help Me Choose My College!



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

Hey All! I live in fsd. I am confused between AIMC and PMC.Is there any difference between these two colleges? Please anybody from these colleges or who has knowledge about these colleges, guide me which one to choose. Are they both equal in education and facilities. Can i be a better doctor after graduating from AIMC? Will it be mentioned on my degree that i have graduated from AIMC. Please do let me know about hostels in AIMC.Can i study well in hostel environment. I will be looking forward to the reply.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont find any difference in them i visited both colleges in aimc my khala studied and pmc my mamu aimc is just a brand type they have equal opurtunities (mamu is a great doctor but cant say anything about khala  )but this depend on student why dont you visit both


----------



## Amphetamine (Oct 12, 2012)

Will you be able to study just as well in hostel as you do in your own space at home? If no,then even if you live in a five-star hostel you'll have a problem,so take that in account.AIMC has the second-highest merit after K.E so that does make it better than PMC. Most of the people say that your specialization matters more. Secondly do an Isthikara-always helps.


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> Hey All! I live in fsd. I am confused between AIMC and PMC.Is there any difference between these two colleges? Please anybody from these colleges or who has knowledge about these colleges, guide me which one to choose. Are they both equal in education and facilities. Can i be a better doctor after graduating from AIMC? Will it be mentioned on my degree that i have graduated from AIMC. Please do let me know about hostels in AIMC.Can i study well in hostel environment. I will be looking forward to the reply.


leave both....go to KE as i am leaving there a seat for you  so man its not only me who is confused about selection of college (as u taunted ) *joke*...hope you don't mind


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

tayyaba hashmi said:


> leave both....go to KE as i am leaving there a seat for you  so man its not only me who is confused about selection of college (as u taunted ) *joke*...hope you don't mind


Lol i didn't mind. Because KE will always be my first preference  I was asking about my 2nd preference as there is a little CHANCE for me to get into KE  And i appreciate your sacrifice  But seriously one seat won't be enough to put the merit down. Please if you know other people from KE as well, ask them to leave their seats as well  Please?


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

Amphetamine said:


> Will you be able to study just as well in hostel as you do in your own space at home? If no,then even if you live in a five-star hostel you'll have a problem,so take that in account.AIMC has the second-highest merit after K.E so that does make it better than PMC. Most of the people say that your specialization matters more. Secondly do an Isthikara-always helps.


You know what somebody did an Isthikara for me. and she saw Minar e Pakistan in dream  But seriously i wanted to know whether AIMC is really worth it? Should i leave PMC for sake of it? :/


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

h.a. said:


> i dont find any difference in them i visited both colleges in aimc my khala studied and pmc my mamu aimc is just a brand type they have equal opurtunities (mamu is a great doctor but cant say anything about khala  )but this depend on student why dont you visit both


I have visited pmc several times but intend to visit AIMC on the form submission day


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Amphetamine (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll probably wont be going to K.E either,so now you have two less seats to worry about.  I hope you get in on the basis of 2nd or 3rd merit list.


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

^Haha that's great  I wonder why everybody is leaving his seat in KE :happy:


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> You know what somebody did an Isthikara for me. and she saw Minar e Pakistan in dream  But seriously i wanted to know whether AIMC is really worth it? Should i leave PMC for sake of it? :/


Thats not the correct way of isthikhara, seeing dreams or seeing something green is not any indication.if u read a islamic book from some good scholar u will know whats correct about isthikhara...its just that you yourself should offer 2 nawafil and read dua-e-isthikhara untill u take your decision. ALLAH helps to chose whats best for you. you will naturally have a feeling of satisfaction over one, which inshallah will be best for you... else i have heard every body gets the same degree other than kemkolians, and as AIMC has second highest merit it will have a more competitive environment and more nerdish students....but decision is all yours...best of luck any way


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Amphetamine said:


> I'll probably wont be going to K.E either,so now you have two less seats to worry about.  I hope you get in on the basis of 2nd or 3rd merit list.


How do you know whether our got in or not, merit list isn't up yet right?


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

rabi said:


> Thats not the correct way of isthikhara, seeing dreams or seeing something green is not any indication.if u read a islamic book from some good scholar u will know whats correct about isthikhara...its just that you yourself should offer 2 nawafil and read dua-e-isthikhara untill u take your decision. ALLAH helps to chose whats best for you. you will naturally have a feeling of satisfaction over one, which inshallah will be best for you... else i have heard every body gets the same degree other than kemkolians, and as AIMC has second highest merit it will have a more competitive environment and more nerdish students....but decision is all yours...best of luck any way


Well What i have heard about it is that You or some other person can have a dream in which he can get a clue or indication for the way that is better for you. And Somebody who did that for me is an Islamic teacher who has been teaching Islamic education and Qur'an for a long time. I know that i will have to do it myself too for self satisfaction. Btw Thanks.


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

rabi said:


> Thats not the correct way of isthikhara, seeing dreams or seeing something green is not any indication.if u read a islamic book from some good scholar u will know whats correct about isthikhara...its just that you yourself should offer 2 nawafil and read dua-e-isthikhara untill u take your decision. ALLAH helps to chose whats best for you. you will naturally have a feeling of satisfaction over one, which inshallah will be best for you... else i have heard every body gets the same degree other than kemkolians, and as AIMC has second highest merit it will have a more competitive environment and more nerdish students....but decision is all yours...best of luck any way


Yea exactly KE has the seperate degree. whereas the rest come under UHS. I think i will prefer PMC. thanks


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello! I posted a thread a while back asking the same question. If anybody else is reading this now, can they please advise with clear reasons? Are there somehow better opportunities/environment/faculty at AIMC? I am REALLY confused. If you've seen either of these places please do reply with good reasons. Thanks


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> Lol i didn't mind. Because KE will always be my first preference  I was asking about my 2nd preference as there is a little CHANCE for me to get into KE  And i appreciate your sacrifice  But seriously one seat won't be enough to put the merit down. Please if you know other people from KE as well, ask them to leave their seats as well  Please?


leaving a seat for a devil don't worry you will get in there inshaAllah even if i go for KE...! hope for the best !


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

tayyaba hashmi said:


> leaving a seat for a devil don't worry you will get in there inshaAllah even if i go for KE...! hope for the best !


inshAllah. and thanks for calling me devil. :speechless:


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> Well What i have heard about it is that You or some other person can have a dream in which he can get a clue or indication for the way that is better for you. And Somebody who did that for me is an Islamic teacher who has been teaching Islamic education and Qur'an for a long time. I know that i will have to do it myself too for self satisfaction. Btw Thanks.


i also had the same concept abt isthikhara untill my grandfather told me about it ,at first even i didnt beleived him and started searching for info abt this and found the hadith about it, in hadith nothing about dreams and signs giving some indications is mentioned... but u dont need to believe me ...am not a scholar...if u still have a doubt (which is natural) u should consult Quran and hadith instead of asking people...


----------

